

Rumor: Baidu Hires Stanford AI Lab Director - turingbook
http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbridgedaily/2014-05-15/article/74934/rumor_baidu_hires_stanford_ai_lab_director

======
sabalaba
This seems to be "reporting" from an unconfirmed rumor that was originally
posted here and has been bouncing around the chinese net for the last 24 hours
(I saw it a few hours ago)

Original source:
[http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbridgedaily/2014-05-15...](http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbridgedaily/2014-05-15/article/74934/rumor_baidu_hires_stanford_ai_lab_director)

~~~
dang
We've changed the url to that from [http://www.pingwest.com/will-andrew-ng-
join-baidu-idl/](http://www.pingwest.com/will-andrew-ng-join-baidu-idl/).
We're also going to bury this story until it's confirmed. Pure rumor doesn't
make for a good HN post.

------
ant_sz
this rumor has been confirmed by a mail inside baidu, which is spreading on
Weibo.com

